# Alright! We're gonna do this!



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

After five years of fantasizing about endurance riding, making the wrong decisions with horses, running into roadblocks etc., I'd basically just given up on ever being able to do it and got depressed. We had one great old experienced trail horse (PJ) who wasn't getting worked at all because our other horse was young and spoiled and I didn't know how to ride her without risking getting badly injured. I took lessons etc. but I'm just not the horseperson to ride her yet. I had it in my head that we were not going to have more than two horses and I couldn't sell her and let her go to a bad home so I was just going to give up. I don't know if I was waiting for permission, or what, but finally my husband said "Stacey. Just get a horse you can ride." And I think I did! I got him yesterday. 18 year-old very experienced been there done that trail horse (TJ). He's a little out of shape but so are the rest of us.

Here I am several days later waking up in the morning knowing there are two rideable horses out in the pasture! So. I can just do it! I can get up, have some breakfast, and go out and saddle them up. DH will be home from work around noon. I can have them ready and we can go for a little ride. Just sounds too good to be true.

So I guess we'll just start riding and gradually all four of us old farts will get back in shape! Our life is about to change! Our little LQ horse trailer will get used. We have everything we need to do it and now we can just do it!

Assuming I can catch him.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

I think maybe i should start a journal. Maybe this thread could be moved.

Caught, fed, and groomed PJ and TJ no problem. PJ is not a happy camper today. He paces the fence and stands at the gate calling for Ona. I’ve got the two geldings in together already. I figured since we’re not feeding hay yet it would be OK, no fighting over it. Every once in a while PJ chases TJ off whatever patch of grass he’s chewing on. PJ is not grazing. Wonder how long it will take him to calm down and if we should wait to go for a ride or not?

Oh look! TJ is not going to bow down to PJ. Doesn’t look like it will be too bad. Maybe I will get some popcorn.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The horses are very handsome and I am very happy for your new direction.

However, seeing them tied to the gate worries me. If one of them pulled back, the gate would move toward them, spook them and then you might have a trainwreck on your hands.

Drill and sink a heavy eyebolt into the strong posts, high up, and use that to tie them instead.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

OK will do!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The horses look great together! I get totally confused about the names though, and I would guess you and the boys would too! 

How about changing PJ to just Jay and TJ to Teddy or something? 

They will be best buddies after a few rides together. Have FUN :grin:


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

AnitaAnne said:


> The horses look great together! I get totally confused about the names though, and I would guess you and the boys would too!
> 
> How about changing PJ to just Jay and TJ to Teddy or something?
> 
> They will be best buddies after a few rides together. Have FUN


I know! Their full names are Pepper Jack and Honeys Traveler Joe so hubby was thinking of “Jack” and “Joe”.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

newtrailriders said:


> I know! Their full names are Pepper Jack and Honeys Traveler Joe so hubby was thinking of “Jack” and “Joe”.


Oh that is cute! But might still get them confused


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

As of today it’s PJ and Joe. We’ll see what we end up with for names eventually ?

So.....we took PJ and JOE for a short ride today. I have to admit that the difference in speed between foxtrotter and quarter horse is more of an inconvenience that I thought it would be. PJ is sooo pokey!! Joe did not like stopping and waiting much. It was fun though, and nice to be on a horse that doesn’t rear.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Subbing


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We had the same issue with gaited horse speed vs stock horse. My daughters first horse (after many years of ponies) was a little Fox Trotter. While hubby and I rode stock horses. Her horse fretted and fumed at being behind stock horses - this went on for years ..... until least year we ALL went to gaited horses. hubby and I now ride Tennessee Walkers and the 3 of us have had the time of our lives!

Congrats on the new horse - maybe hubby will "go gaited" one day.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> The horses are very handsome and I am very happy for your new direction.
> 
> However, seeing them tied to the gate worries me. If one of them pulled back, the gate would move toward them, spook them and then you might have a trainwreck on your hands.
> 
> Drill and sink a heavy eyebolt into the strong posts, high up, and use that to tie them instead.


Agree.
You are setting up for wreak, both by tying to agate and by tying so low, so that a horse could get a leg over the rope

I would build a hitching rail. Even tying to a fence post is not ideal, if that fence post is holding up wire. Dug in somewhere, away from the fence is okay


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for the advice on tying. DH put rings on the heavy posts today. I have a lot to learn. Why would it be bad for them to get a leg over the rope? Seems safer than getting a head under it? I trust your judgment just looking for info.

PJ is still calling for Ona. It’s heartbreaking. He will be so happy to see her when she comes home but I hate to see him going through this. At least he’s eating.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

I'm excited for you! I also sympathize on the names. I just got a third horse (and I need to start a journal), so now I have two matching fat chestnut mares with small stars and little or no white on their legs named Sunny and Susie.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats on your new horse. I have a TJ too. At one time I had a JC, Este (which is pronounced ST) and TJ, oddly enough I never got those confused. I constantly call Thunder and Gamble each other's name so go figure that one since they are nothing alike. Hope you enjoy miles and miles of trails on your horses now.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

newtrailriders said:


> Thanks for the advice on tying. DH put rings on the heavy posts today. I have a lot to learn. Why would it be bad for them to get a leg over the rope? Seems safer than getting a head under it? I trust your judgment just looking for info.
> 
> PJ is still calling for Ona. It’s heartbreaking. He will be so happy to see her when she comes home but I hate to see him going through this. At least he’s eating.


If they get a leg over, they can really panic,pull back, and the end results won't be pretty.!


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Enjoying your stories! I took have been very interested in endurance and got a Missouri Fox Trotter a month ago! She's only 3 though so not as experienced as your guy! We have a Paco, Chico, and Rico so we have all kinds of name confusion at our house!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

I’m on my phone and can’t “like” any comments but would if I could!

PJ and TJ (“Joe” now) are both 18-19, sorrel, with one sock on the left hind. PJ has a stripe and TJ has a star but people get them mixed up.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

So glad you have found a horse you can enjoy!
This is the time of year I always am a bit jealous of those who live where trail riding is still possible this time of year!


----------

